# what morph is my leo?



## Mikey B (Feb 9, 2012)

can anyone tell me what morph she is? posted before but with rubbish photos


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

super hypo tangerine enigma was my first thought :hmm:


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

i agree SHTB enigma

you dont see many with such a carrott head, defo looks like an enigma with the tail tho.


----------



## Mikey B (Feb 9, 2012)

cheers for the help, do you know what the colour of the offspring would be if i bred her with a bell albino? or chances of what colour


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

you would get hypo's het for bell albino, but they may also show the enigma trate. before you do breed her have a look at the Enigma Syndrome Study which MAL has been doing. if she shows any signs of it dont breed her.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

It doesnt look enigma. It doesnt have the copper eyes and its bands look normal. I would say its a super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy. If it was enigma the seller should inform you of its condition.
It looks like a heathly SHTCTB.

Phil


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> It doesnt look enigma. It doesnt have the copper eyes and its bands look normal. I would say its a super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy. If it was enigma the seller should inform you of its condition.
> It looks like a heathly SHTCTB.
> 
> Phil


I was slightly thrown by the tail in this other picture he posted.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Salamanda said:


> super hypo tangerine enigma was my first thought :hmm:


It is getting harder to tell the difference from some tangerine hypos and tang enigmas.

Have a look at the pictures in mals enigma thread. the most common thing ive seen is they have irregular spotting.


----------



## Mikey B (Feb 9, 2012)

the shop did sell her as an enigma, wanted to know what sort she was.
and she does have copper coloured eyes actually


----------



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

A tangerine enigma that leo is identical to the leo shown on leopard gecko pro 100% tangerine enigma get the app see for yourself :2thumb:


----------



## Mikey B (Feb 9, 2012)

could you sent me the website link? would love to check it out


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Def Super Hypo Tangerine Enigma. Shes beautiful.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

lovely leo - first though SHT Enigma for sure, a really nice example too of the lovely traits that be thrown out with the gene, like the carrot head. A reall nice leo


----------



## Jamie90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah she's identical to my tang enigma, will try and sort a pic out for comparison.


----------

